#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 關於狼幣

## 夜陌客

我打錯字重新編輯了一下文章，結果狼幣就被扣光了!
請問這是新規定嗎?030

----------


## yoching

那數字先不用理。還沒設定好規則的。

----------

